# New... to the Palm.



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everybody,

My father recently took up a job in Dubai, and I've found myself with a new home, here. I'm 21, from the States, Florida to be precise. I'm still living there most of the time, as I'm finishing my Masters and PHd. But, i'm in Dubai several months out of the year.

As I'm new here, I'm looking to meet new friends and people who have similar interests (ideally). I plan to be here alot, and it sucks not knowing anyone. 

We currently live in the Palm Jumeirah, and while there are tons of expats here, most are older / families. 

I'm leaving tommorow night to fly back to the states, but I'll be back here for the entire month of December. I have no real plans for tommorow, so if anyone is free, we could meet somewhere for lunch, and talk about Dubai! Just feel free to PM me, or reply here.

Likewise, it seems like I've done all of the touristy things so far, visited the Souks (on Friday no less!), been to Ibn and Mall of the Emirates, and Atlantis, as well as driven around aimlessly, and seen the beaches. If anyone has any other suggestions, drop me a line.

I'd of course, prefer to meet females, but I do need a few guys to hang out with too, as I know absolutely no one currently.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you keep an eye out for events/meet-ups posted on the board and get along to some. That is an easy way to meet a number of people.

Done _all_ the tourist things?  

Boat trip around The Palm/The World? 
Wadi bashing? Dune bashing (either in a 4x4 or a quadbike)? 
Camped in the desert or on a beach? 
Had dinner in cafe overlooking the Creek? 
Ridden on an abra? 
Big Bus tours? 
Walked around Bastikiya and been to the museum?
Blue souq in Sharjah?
Watched the Camel Racing?


I could list many more...... 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you keep an eye out for events/meet-ups posted on the board and get along to some. That is an easy way to meet a number of people.
> 
> -


I agree. I've made loads of friends from the Forum and we regularly post to invite others on our night outs. Just keep a look-out for them on the forum!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you keep an eye out for events/meet-ups posted on the board and get along to some. That is an easy way to meet a number of people.
> 
> Done _all_ the tourist things?
> 
> ...


haha, Thanks. And Yeah... Did most of those so far. Minus the desert stuff. 

I was going to post pictures, but I guess I don't have enough posts yet 

I leave tonight on Delta's flight 7, to Atlanta. But I'll be returning soon. I'll keep monitoring / posting on the forum from home.


----------

